# Century Elite ??



## RedNeck (Dec 16, 2006)

2007 Motobecane Century Elite Ultegra 30 speed Road Bike

Anybody have any experience with this bike or one similar? I'm riding 3 times a week 25-30 miles and climbing. Is it comfortable and dependable for this? I like the 
Windsor 2007 Royal Windsor Triathlon Bike but I don't think it'll be what I want for everyday kinda riding.

Any help appreciated
Thanks


----------



## Bertrand (Feb 1, 2005)

The Century Elite looks like a good deal for the spec. The Immortal Pro is also a good deal for a carbon frame. With a compact crank, you are likely to get reasonably low gearing, if that's a consideration for you. The AC 350 wheels are fun to ride on, but not recommended for heavier riders. 

As others will tell you, though, the main thing is to be sure of the fit. If you are new to the sport or unsure of your size you may be better off buying locally. 

But if you are certain that you want a mail order bike, you will get value from this seller. I have a LeChamp SL, and I've been very happy with it (although I replaced the AC350 wheels after 1 year).


----------



## RedNeck (Dec 16, 2006)

Thanks, I'll take that under consideration. I'm gonna check my LBS this weekend. I'll make a deccision after I have all the data I can get


----------

